# Hamlin Pix: Baxter State Park OCT 10, 2003



## climbit (Nov 4, 2003)

Its been awhile since I've posted.. thought I give you folx a few extra mouse clicks this week...

104 pix of a day trip in the park...

http://shawnwaite.com/hamlin/

(Just got our reservations for our annual winter trek - yee-ha!)

S.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2003)

Great pics Shawn! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for sharing, I always like looking at BSP pictures.


----------



## twigeater (Nov 8, 2003)

great pics, thanks!

I got my winter reservations as well, can't wait!


----------

